# Beethoven, according to Shaw



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven's Centenary
-- George Bernard Shaw

A hundred years ago a crusty old bachelor of fifty-seven, so deaf that he could not hear his own music played by a full orchestra, yet still able to hear thunder, shook his fist at the roaring heavens for the last time, and died as he had lived, challenging God and defying the universe. He was Defiance Incarnate: he could not even meet a Grand Duke and his court in the street without jamming his hat tight down on his head and striding through the very middle of them. He had the manners of a disobliging steamroller (most steamrollers are abjectly obliging and conciliatory); and he was rather less particular about his dress than a scarecrow: in fact he was once arrested as a tramp because the police refused to believe that such a tatterdemalion could be a famous composer, much less a temple of the most turbulent spirit that ever found expression in pure sound. It was indeed a mighty spirit; but if I had written the mightiest, which would mean mightier than the spirit of Handel, Beethoven himself would have rebuked me; and what mortal man could pretend to a spirit mightier than Bach's? But that Beethoven's spirit was the most turbulent is beyond all question. The impetuous fury of his strength, which he could quite easily contain and control, but often would not, and the uproariousness of his fun, go beyond anything of the kind to be found in the works of other composers. Greenhorns write of syncopation now as if it were a new way of giving the utmost impetus to a musical measure; but the rowdiest jazz sounds like the Maiden's Prayer after Beethoven's third Leonora overture; and certainly no negro cobrobbery that I ever heard could inspire the blackest dancer with such diable au corps as the last movement of the Seventh Symphony. And no other composer has ever melted his hearers into complete sentimentality by the tender beauty of his music, and then suddenly turned on them and mocked them with derisive trumpet blasts for being such fools. Nobody but Beethoven could govern Beethoven; and when, as happened when the fit was on him, he deliberately refused to govern himself, he was ungovernable.

It was this turbulence, this deliberate disorder, this mockery, this reckless and triumphant disregard of conventional manners, that set Beethoven apart from the musical geniuses of the ceremonious seventeenth and eighteenth centuries. He was a giant wave in that storm of the human spirit which produced the French Revolution. He called no man master. Mozart, his greatest predecessor in his own department, had from his childhood been washed, combed, splendidly dressed, and beautifully behaved in the presence of royal personages and peers. His childish outburst at the Pompadour, "Who is this woman who does not kiss me? The Queen kisses me," would be incredible of Beethoven, who was still an unlicked cub even when he had grown into a very grizzly bear. Mozart had the refinement of convention and society as well as the refinement of nature and of the solitudes of the soul. Mozart and Gluck are refined as the court of Louis XIV was refined: Haydn is refined as the most cultivated country gentlemen of his day were refined: compared to them socially Beethoven was an obstreperous Bohemian: a man of the people. Haydn, so superior to envy that he declared his junior, Mozart, to be the greatest composer that ever lived, could not stand Beethoven: Mozart, more farseeing, listened to his playing, and said "You will hear of him some day"; but the two would never have hit it off together had Mozart lived long enough to try. Beethoven had a moral horror of Mozart, who in Don Giovanni had thrown a halo of enchantment round an aristocratic blackguard and, with the unscrupulous moral versatility of a born dramatist, turned round to cast a halo of divinity round Sarastro, setting his words to the only music yet written that would not sound out of place in the mouth of God.

Beethoven was no dramatist: moral versatility was to him revolting cynicism. Mozart was still to him the master of masters (this is not an empty eulogistic superlative: it means literally that Mozart is a composer's composer much more than he has ever been a really popular composer); but he was a court flunkey in breeches whilst Beethoven was a Sansculotte; and Haydn also was a flunkey in the old livery: the Revolution stood between them as it stood between the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries. But to Beethoven Mozart was worse than Haydn because he trifled with morality by setting vice to music as magically as virtue. The Puritan who is in every true Sansculotte rose up against him in Beethoven, though Mozart had shown him all the possibilities of nineteenth-century music. So Beethoven cast back for a hero to Handel, another crusty old bachelor of his own kind, who despised Mozart's hero Gluck, though the pastoral symphony in Messiah is the nearest thing in music to the scenes in which Gluck, in his Orfeo, opened to us the plains of Heaven.

Thanks to broadcasting, millions of musical novices will hear the music of Beethoven this anniversary year for the first time with their expectations raised to an extraordinary pitch by hundreds of newspaper articles piling up all the conventional eulogies that are applied indiscriminately to all the great composers. And like his contemporaries they will be puzzled by getting from him not merely a music that they did not expect, but often an orchestral hurlyburly that they may not recognize as what they call music at all, though they can appreciate Gluck and Haydn and Mozart quite well. The explanation is simple enough. The music of the eighteenth century is all dance music. A dance is a symmetrical pattern of steps that are pleasant to move to; and its music is a symmetrical pattern of sound that is pleasant to listen to even when you are not dancing to it. Consequently the sound patterns, though they begin by being as simple as chessboards, get lengthened and elaborated and enriched with harmonies until they are more like Persian carpets; and the composers who design these patterns no longer expect people to dance to them. Only a whirling Dervish could dance a Mozart symphony: indeed, I have reduced two young and practised dancers to exhaustion by making them dance a Mozart overture. They very names of the dances are dropped: instead of suites consisting of sarabands, pavanes, gavottes, and jigs, the designs are presented as sonatas and symphonies consisting of sections called simply movements, and labelled according to their speed (in Italian) as allegros, adagios, scherzos, and prestos. But all the time, from Bach's preludes to Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, the music makes a symmetrical sound pattern, and gives us the dancer's pleasure always as the form and foundation of the piece.

Music, however, can do more than make beautiful sounds patterns. It can express emotions. You can look at a Persian carpet and listen to a Bach prelude with a delicious admiration that goes no further than itself; but you cannot listen to the overture to Don Giovanni without being thrown into a complicated mood which prepares you for a tragedy of some terrible doom overshadowing an exquisite but Satanic gaiety. If you listen to the last movement of Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, you hear that it is as much a riotous cobrobbery as the last movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony: it is an orgy of ranting drumming tow-row-row, made poignant by an opening strain of strange and painful beauty which is woven through the pattern all through. And yet the movement is a masterpiece of pattern designing all the time.

Now what Beethoven did, and what made some of his greatest contemporaries give him up as a madman with lucid intervals of clowning and bad taste, was that he used music altogether as a means of expressing moods, and completely threw over pattern designing as an end in itself. It is true that he used the old patterns all his life with dogged conservatism (another Sansculotte characteristic, by the way); but he imposed on them such an overwhelming charge of human energy and passion, including that highest passion which accompanies thought, and reduces the passion of the physical appetites to mere animalism, that he not only played Old Harry with their symmetry but often made it impossible to notice that there was any pattern at all beneath the storm of emotion. The Eroica Symphony begins by a pattern (borrowed from an overture which Mozart wrote when he was a boy), followed by a couple more very pretty patterns; but they are tremendously energized, and in the middle of the movement the patterns are torn up savagely; and Beethoven, from the point of view of the mere pattern musician, goes raving mad, hurling out terrible chords in which all the notes of the scale are sounded simultaneously, just because he feels like that, and wants you to feel like it.

And there you have the whole secret of Beethoven. He could design patterns with the best of them; he could write music whose beauty will last you all your life; he could take the driest sticks of themes and work them up so interestingly that you find something new in them at the hundredth hearing: in short, you can say of him all that you can say of the greatest pattern composers; but his diagnostic, the thing that marks him out from all the others, is his disturbing quality, his power of unsettling us and imposing his giant moods on us. Berlioz was very angry with an old French composer who expressed the discomfort Beethoven gave him by saying "J'aime la musique qui me berce," "I like music that lulls me." Beethoven's is music that wakes you up; and the one mood in which you shrink from it is the mood in which you want to be let alone.

When you understand this you will advance beyond the eighteenth century and the old-fashioned dance band (jazz, by the way, is the old dance band Beethovenized), and understand not only Beethoven's music, but what is deepest in post-Beethoven music as well.

From the Radio Times
18 March 1927


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

GBS...what a guy:

"The moment we face it frankly we are driven to the conclusion that the community has a right to put a price on the right to live in it … If people are fit to live, let them live under decent human conditions. If they are not fit to live, kill them in a decent human way. Is it any wonder that some of us are driven to prescribe the lethal chamber as the solution for the hard cases which are at present made the excuse for dragging all the other cases down to their level, and the only solution that will create a sense of full social responsibility in modern populations?"
Source: George Bernard Shaw, Prefaces (London: Constable and Co., 1934), p. 296.

Since Beethoven was deaf, I wonder where Shaw would have come down on him?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think Shaw represented the spirit of his times. Although most agree Beethoven was a giant, we are not quite so worshipful.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I think Shaw represented the spirit of his times. Although most agree Beethoven was a giant, *we are not quite so worshipful.*


Speak for yourself.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

MarkW said:


> Beethoven's Centenary
> -- George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Music, however, can do more than make beautiful sounds patterns. It can express emotions. *You* can look at a Persian carpet and listen to a Bach prelude with a delicious admiration that goes no further than itself; but *you* cannot listen to the overture to Don Giovanni without being thrown into a complicated mood which prepares you for a tragedy of some terrible doom overshadowing an exquisite but Satanic gaiety. If *you* listen to the last movement of Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, *you* hear that it is as much a riotous cobrobbery as the last movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony: it is an orgy of ranting drumming tow-row-row, made poignant by an opening strain of strange and painful beauty which is woven through the pattern all through. And yet the movement is a masterpiece of pattern designing all the time.
> ...


Speaking of speaking for oneself, I don't like when writers project their own limitations as listeners onto their readers. Mr. Shaw seems to think that pre-Classical music is nothing more than beautiful sound patterns like a Persian carpet, and once one understands Beethoven they will be more "advanced", and understand what is "deep" in music. I think Mr. Shaw's views are old hat and he reveals his own ignorance in regards the depth and subtlety in Bach.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

tdc said:


> Speaking of speaking for oneself, I don't like when writers project their own limitations as listeners onto their readers. Mr. Shaw seems to think that pre-Classical music is nothing more than beautiful sound patterns like a Persian carpet, and once one understands Beethoven they will be more "advanced", and understand what is "deep" in music. I think Mr. Shaw's views are old hat and he reveals his own ignorance in regards the depth and subtlety in Bach.


Yes, Shaw didn't have the perspective that we have today. His lightweight opinions are merely that.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shaw, of course, was a great believer in eugenics (see mbhaub’s quote above). Today we tut-tut and criticize him for that, asking how he could have been so stupid or evil or whatever.

However, in those days eugenics was a popular idea, widely shared and not much criticized. I have no doubt at all that if the denizens of this forum had lived in those times, many or most would have shared his ideas -- especially because they were considered quite “progressive”.

Today we “know better,” mostly I think simply because we believe differently. We damn those ideas of Shaw and likely others of his ideas as well. And we feel smugly superior.

But in the future, how many beliefs (and actions) of our own will be considered contemptible? I could take a guess at a few but that would likely get me banned!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Fwiw, Stalin was completely hoodwinked by Stalin, and was a lifelong apologist for him.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That sounds like a vague defense of eugenics...and check out that avatar.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> That sounds like a vague defense of eugenics...and check out that avatar.


I'm in charge of cleaning the gene pool in my area.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Triplets said:


> Fwiw, Stalin was completely hoodwinked by Stalin, and was a lifelong apologist for him.


I doubt Stalin hoodwinked himself. Shaw, on the other hand...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

“Music, however, can do more than make beautiful sounds patterns. It can express emotions. You can look at a Persian carpet and listen to a Bach prelude with a delicious admiration that goes no further than itself; but you cannot listen to the overture to Don Giovanni without being thrown into a complicated mood which prepares you for a tragedy of some terrible doom overshadowing an exquisite but Satanic gaiety. If you listen to the last movement of Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, you hear that it is as much a riotous cobrobbery as the last movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony: it is an orgy of ranting drumming tow-row-row, made poignant by an opening strain of strange and painful beauty which is woven through the pattern all through. And yet the movement is a masterpiece of pattern designing all the time.” —GBS

Wow. That’s quite a paragraph.

I am reminded... “When I hear music, I fear no danger. I am invulnerable. I see no foe. I am related to the earliest times, and to the latest.” —Henry David Thoreau


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

For those who don't know -- Shaw was kind of an intellectual Jack of all trades who dabbled in many things (playwrighting, eugenics, Fabian Socialism, and just general contrariness -- but he was a knowledgable and respected music critic before most of those other things. That said, his opinions, were certainly of their time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You can buy Shaw's _Reviews and Bombardments_, a massive and entertaining tome compiled from his musical writings, for as little as a penny used. He had, throughout his life as a critic, an unfailing distaste for Brahms.

"I do not deny that the Requiem is a solid piece of musical manufacture. You feel at once that it could only have come from the establishment of a first-class undertaker."

"His wantonness is not vicious: it is that of a great baby, gifted enough to play with harmonies that would baffle most grown-up men, but still a baby, never more happy than when he has a crooning song to play with, always ready for the rocking horse and the sugar-stick, and tiresomely addicted to dressing himself up as Handel or Beethoven and making a prolonged and intolerable noise."


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have that one. There's also a 3-volume Penguin set of his music writing. In one tongue-in-cheek essay, he commented that during the Great War, when it was any Brit's moral duty to hate anything German, the one word that no one mentioned was "Beethoven." Because, he said, if any British soldier, facing a German across the line, were to think for only an instant that the person he was about to shoot might be another Beethoven, he would stay his trigger finger just long enough that the possible Beethoven would shoot him dead.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

As a rabid and dedicated Wagnerite, it’s no surprise that George Bernard Shaw said what he did about the more traditional and conservative Brahms. But in all fairness to both, Shaw eventually apologized for many of his truly vicious and shortsighted reviews after he himself was no longer the great baby that he accused Brahms of being. Those interested will eventually come across that apology.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Shaw didn't like Brahms? Hmm, I might have to get that book...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> That sounds like a vague defense of eugenics...and check out that avatar.


So who's afraid of eugenics? It's becoming the latest do-it-yourself movement! Does that little fellow in your womb have some disability or abnormality, or genetic disposition to whatever? You can (and likely will) nip it in the bud before the third trimester. Or, if certain 2020 candidates get their way, even later.

Need some medical assistance in fertilization? We have eggs and sperm, each sample accompanied by the donor's CV including race, IQ, height, athletic evaluation, general family history, academic attainments, and so forth. Price of course DOQ!

Yes, it's a Brave New World and we're already there. But even Huxley didn't see the nexus with capitalism that will certainly lead, over the generations, to stratified classes of humanity.


----------

